# hysteroscopy



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi everyone

I have had one negative cycle and asked for a hysteroscopy just check there is nothing there which may be preventing the embryos implanting. I had two grade 1 3 day embryos transferred last time and unfortunately they didn't go on to develop into a pregnancy. My appointment has come through today for my hysteroscopy and I'm a but nervous to read thAt it will be done with no anaesthetic at all. 
I suffer with endometriosis so do get pain but my consultant knows about that and has referred me for this test so must think I will be ok. He isn't doing the test itself - it is someone who specialises in that side of things.
My dilemma is do I just be brave and go for the test with no anaesthetic or do I delay my next ivf cycle and have it done with a general aneasthetic?
Can anyone offer any advice please?
Thanks so much in advance. Don't want to keep pestering the clinic about it.

f x


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello I have just had hysteroscopy done last week and had no general anesthetic and can honestly say it was no more uncomfortable than a smear don't panic if they thought it would be to bad they would do general. 

Just take paracetamol half hour before and make sure you rest after it will be fine

I also had a failed cycle but hysto showed nothing 

Good luck x


----------



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

hi Harper
Thanks so much for replying. It's all a bit nerve wracking so I really appreciate you coming back to me. 
Xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Flossy

I'm having a hysteroscopy before my next attempt and I must admit to never having heard of anyone having it done without anesthetic.  According to the NHS website, it is usually done as a day patient but under general anesthetic, but that some people have a local anesthetic instead.  Don't like disagreeing with anyone on FF (sorry Harper) but that suggests to me that you would need more than paracetamol, however I'm certainly not an expert!  

I would ask on the Serum threads, I think there is also one devoted to hysteroscopys so they might have more experienced advice than mine.

Good luck!
Turia


----------



## sasra (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi I had mine with just painkillers too, and as said previous it was a bit uncomfortable in places but that's it, I also learnt a lot from having it done. I know when I had mine that they said if I do get pain they had gas and air available, i also had a scratch at the same time ready for my next cycle. 
Sx


----------



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi 
Thank you for all the responses so far. I think I am going to brave it and see how it goes. I'm pretty terrified but going to take plenty of pain killers before hand. I've had an hsg before and that was ok but this seems like a much longer and more invasive procedure. It will all be worth it if it helps me get a baby at the end though.
Xx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

I could have opted for general anesthetic but we were going on holiday 2 days later and I'm horrendous with anesthetic I asked my consultant to be honest with how painful it would be he said that it's no worse that smear or egg transfer but if they had to remove polyps etc he would do another procedure under general

Hope this helps

I do consider my self to have quite a high pain threshold as smears etc never hurt me

Good luck with what you decide,

X


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi I too had one without and I just found it very crampy during the procedure but was pretty fine afterwards. I also had a scratch done at the same time, that's the cycle I got my BFp which is now my daughter. I'm sure it helped after 3 prev mc. Just an idea 😄


----------



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello everyone
I'm so grateful for all your help and advice. I have used these boards for some time but this was my first ever post. The ivf journey isn't an easy one and can be very lonely if you don't confide in people. Up until now I have only spoken to my husband and close friend about ivf and I really do think that you have helped ease my fears with this one. Thank you x


----------

